# Chicago



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Here are some pictures I took while in Chicago last year. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Those are some seriously awesome shots! What sort of technique do you need for taking those photos -- high shutter speeds to account for vibration? open window or polarized filter? Please share!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Gig103 said:


> Those are some seriously awesome shots! What sort of technique do you need for taking those photos -- high shutter speeds to account for vibration? open window or polarized filter? Please share!


Thanks Gig! Actually no technique is needed at all.  I wasn't using an abnormally high shutter speed, no open window (all taken inside with all windows and doors closed), and no filters used. I just happened to get lucky that it was a good day to go up in the helicopter. It had actually been raining for three days straight prior to the day I went out.

You can actually see in the photo with the Chicago Fire Department there was some flooding. I have a ton of other pictures showing the flooding that took place over those three days of rain. It was pretty bad in some areas.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Dude, you're makin' me wanna move to Chi-town. I LOVE that place! Great pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

tturedraider said:


> Dude, you're makin' me wanna move to Chi-town. I LOVE that place! Great pics. Thanks for posting.


It is a great city. While I never actually lived in Chicago, I did live about an hour west of Chicago. I would love to move back but then I remember what the winters are like and how nice the weather is here in Phoenix and that wipes that want away quickly. I think I'll stick with just visiting family there every now and then! 

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

chicagofan00 said:


> It is a great city. While I never actually lived in Chicago, I did live about an hour west of Chicago. I would love to move back but then I remember what the winters are like and how nice the weather is here in Phoenix and that wipes that want away quickly. I think I'll stick with just visiting family there every now and then!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments.


I'm a lifelong Texas boy, so I worry about how I'd do with their winters. If I were ever to move there one of my requirements is to live no more than three blocks from an El station.

Whenever HGTV has one of their house hunting shows in Chicago I'm always glued to it. By now I think I've even figured out Lakeview is the area I'd look in first.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

tturedraider said:


> I'm a lifelong Texas boy, so I worry about how I'd do with their winters. If I were to ever move there one of my requirements is to live no more than three blocks from an El station.
> 
> Whenever HGTV has one of their house hunting shows in Chicago I'm always glued to it. By now I think I've even figured out Lakeview is the area I'd look in first.


I think the winters would definitely be a big change for you! Especially on one of those days when it is 10 below and then a nice big gust of wind comes along. The cold just goes right through every piece of clothing and skin and right down to the bone at that point. Brrrr...just thinking about those days is making me cold.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice pictures (as always )


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

BMW_GAL said:


> Very nice pictures (as always )


Thanks!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow!!! These are definitely some beautiful pictures!!! :yikes: They are wonderfully clear. I am definitely less confused now. How did you do the helicopter ride?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Wow!!! These are definitely some beautiful pictures!!! :yikes: They are wonderfully clear. I am definitely less confused now. How did you do the helicopter ride?


Thanks!

My half-brother flies the helicopter for ABC7 so whenever I go out there I usually spend a day with him and we get to fly all around the Chicagoland area.  It is an amazing way to see a city like Chicago.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

chicagofan00 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My half-brother flies the helicopter for ABC7 so whenever I go out there I usually spend a day with him and we get to fly all around the Chicagoland area.  It is an amazing way to see a city like Chicago.


Wow, lucky you! Everyone else has to pay tons of money for those sorts of rides, and then has to hope that they don't crash into a plane while they are up there.


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

nice stuff - how did you get up in that news chopper?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> thanks!
> 
> My half-brother flies the helicopter for abc7 so whenever i go out there i usually spend a day with him and we get to fly all around the chicagoland area.  it is an amazing way to see a city like chicago.





mpowa said:


> nice stuff - how did you get up in that news chopper?


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)




----------

